# Show me your ferrets



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When my rodent numbers are vastly reduced (so hopefully not anytime too soon) Im planning on having ferrets, I cant have them now though so I will need your help with my addiction, could I see piccies of your lovely ferrets to tide me over till I can have some of my own please . I am offering free 'likes' to anyone who posts a pick of their ferrets .


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hawksport they are gorgeous, can I just ask how smelly are they? Im planning on keeping them indoors.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> The females aren't too bad and the males arn't too bad i they are castrated


 Huge grin on my face now, that is the only thing that was putting my oh off. I was wanting a group of 3 (rescues if possible) and I will be having them neutered.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I've got 5! They all live indoors and to be fair, they do have a smell but i dont find it a particularly bad smell.....musky, but reminds me of farmyards lol! but not the nasty farmyard bit 

This is (from the left) Ronnie my big fat rescue boy, Digit and Boosh who passed away last year 









This is Nelly being cute









Digit being just as cute









Dennis, Ronnie and Digit snoozling! Dennis is an albino and has really bad skin problems, poor fuzzbutt!









Dennis and Boosh playing in the wonder tunnel 









oops, may have got a bit carried away lol! I have hundreds of photos of them! But none of my newest girly Flick  I will get on that today - she is a champagne and beautiful!

ENJOY xx


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Mouse in a peg-bag









Perry, chilling









Kevin enjoying the cut grass









Sophie being weighed.









Mine all live indoors, and apart from the occasional ferret-fart, aren't really stinky. Sophie doesn't like Kevin, with a passion, so I have to keep them seperate. They live in pairs, 2xmale, 2xfemale. As that is how I got them from the RSPCA, that is how they stay


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hawksport they are gorgeous, can I just ask how smelly are they? Im planning on keeping them indoors.


I think they smell OK, the ones at college do, I've been begging hubby for ferrets for months but he says theres some sort of nasty rule that says I can have rats OR ferrets but not rats AND ferrets:crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are adorable, my daughter just asked me why I had a silly smile on my face so I showed her the piccies and shes got the same silly smile now


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I think they smell OK, the ones at college do, I've been begging hubby for ferrets for months but he says theres some sort of nasty rule that says I can have rats OR ferrets but not rats AND ferrets:crying:


I know one person who has them both and they live in cages in a huge shed, she says they dont bother each other. If you want I can ask her to pm you if it helps to persuade your oh.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are adorable, my daughter just asked me why I had a silly smile on my face so I showed her the piccies and shes got the same silly smile now


heres a pic of Peter & Morgan with a lovely rescue ferret we met at this years game fair


----------



## Suki mum (Jul 4, 2011)

</a>[/IMG]

My girl Suki :001_tongue:


----------



## Suki mum (Jul 4, 2011)

eek, i wana show you our little fuzzies but cant !!!!! how do i get photos on here? HEEEEEEELLLPPP


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Suki mum said:


> eek, i wana show you our little fuzzies but cant !!!!! how do i get photos on here? HEEEEEEELLLPPP


This might help http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9370-attaching-photos-posts.html or if you want big pics you can register with somewhere like photobucket and pop your pictures on there, then copy the code and pop it on the post, the picture will then show when you submit the post.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooooh, Id love some rescue ferrets. I havent had any since i was about 5 years old and we had a pair who used to go out rabbiting.
In the future I would love to get a massive hutch and wallk in run and have a ferret court out in the garden.


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are my four boys. I have Cookie the polecat coloured, Crumble the Silver Mitt, Ice the Albino and Sandy the sandy. All were rescues and all are neutered. Both Sandy were found wandering and never claimed which is so sad as they are so friendly and loving. You'd have thought someone somewhere is missing them.


----------



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I think they smell OK, the ones at college do, I've been begging hubby for ferrets for months but he says theres some sort of nasty rule that says I can have rats OR ferrets but not rats AND ferrets:crying:


I have my ferrets and rats in the same room without any problems at all. Neither take any notice of each other. I would never let them get face to face nor let the ferrets loose in the room but they aren't bothered by each other. My cage isn't too close to the rats next to their cage - about 2 feet apart.

Smellwise I think the rats smell more. If my boys pong a bit I bath them.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

cluedo said:


> I have my ferrets and rats in the same room without any problems at all. Neither take any notice of each other. I would never let them get face to face nor let the ferrets loose in the room but they aren't bothered by each other. My cage isn't too close to the rats next to their cage - about 2 feet apart.
> 
> Smellwise I think the rats smell more. If my boys pong a bit I bath them.


^^^ Agree with all of that 

My baby giiiirrrrllllly! Tia  Hopefully will be getting 2 or 3 more next year.

In her new harness:









Being nosy:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh i'd love some ferrets i think theyre absolutley adorable!:001_wub: but its just not wise with the sibes


----------

